

Fraternity of the Wired Works in the Wee Hours - mfr
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/26/technology/26night.html?_r=2

======
exit
i find being around people, though not necessarily interacting with them, can
be very focusing. i wonder if it could be evolutionary - it makes sense to
expend productive/creative energy while around other, who could incidentally
pick up or contribute something you've created.

------
cont4gious
I'm a huge fan of this. I'm up working during that time most nights anyway,
and it would be great to be able to work with other people.

Can we get one of these going around in atlanta?

------
maukdaddy
Very cool. Might have to look into this should I get back into coding and
people in Chicago are interested. Might be a little tougher for us married
folks though.

------
rsingel
This sounds really cool. I wonder if we could get the Epicenter café in San
Francisco or some other spot to stay open late one night a week. Something
critical mass-style where no organizer is necessary, just a place and a time.

------
anon114
I love working late, but my health suffers a massive decline with sleep
deprivation. My immune system takes a beating and I invariably get sick after
an all-nighter.

------
zkarcher
Any Portland, OR night owls interested in starting a group?

------
yardie
Any nightowls in Paris? Is anything like this organized in this city?

------
tkahn6
I found this interesting. Proof of mobile app bubble?

 _“I don’t code very well, and a developer working here might be able to solve
a problem in 30 seconds that might take me three hours,” said Jonathan
Wegener, _who creates mobile applications.__

~~~
wallflower
Information-rich app. Very nice marketing. It's always good to be modest.

<http://www.exitstrategynyc.com/>

The interesting thing is PositionApp shows it ranks in the top 300 in the
Navigation category in countries outside the U.S.

